# innovative



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, i guess that's one way to do it.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e0d_1422244670


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Those Crazy Russians at it again. :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

how'd you like to be at a ritchie bros. auction not knowint that swing gear pinion went through that?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That is the main problem with auctions, you never know what sort of an imbecile has been trying to destroy the machinery.


----------



## pinerider (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that's called a whack and bore operation!!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

check this out

http://gfycat.com/DefenselessVerifiableIchidna


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What the heck did I just see?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That can't be good for the machine.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

that looked like a 300 hitachi, didn't it? where the hell did it go?

my understanding in an article i read, he hit a 135" water main.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I found the excavator.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f1b_1422886360


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bet he needed a new pair of bvds's. holy smoke!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What I read in the caption of the vid I posted was that they were testing the 135" main.

That might explain the power of the explosion had there been air trapped in the line.

Also read the operator died, the other two that we see were injured.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

A 135 main with 200 psi in it?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

like tom said, something that violent i'd guess the air didn't get bled off prior to pumping it up to test pressure. fluids do not compress like air does. to throw a 70k lb. excavator and toss it like that is a lot of force. but even at 200 p.s.i, there would have been enough force to lift 2.9 million lbs. if my math is correct.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

That is crazy. Don't think I would ever be comfortable on job site if tat happened to me.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats insane!


----------

